# JXL Brass "Hype mix" tutorial



## Joël Dollié (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey all! I recently made a short tutorial on how to get a modern "hyped mix" with JXL brass. Since there's a lot of discussion about this library here, I thought you might find this interesting.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 16, 2020)

True fans knew about this video long time ago


----------



## José Herring (Jan 23, 2020)

The brass sounds really good. But, I don't hear the "hype". Just sounds like brass well recorded and mixed.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 23, 2020)

Whoa, so went on to the OT site. Didn't know you could buy the instruments individually. Hmmm..... I've feeling the urge.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jan 23, 2020)

josejherring said:


> The brass sounds really good. But, I don't hear the "hype". Just sounds like brass well recorded and mixed.



Thanks! Well, natural brass is actually a lot muddier, but lots of recordings nowdays are mixed "hyped" so it's kinda becoming the new standard :o

Puts pressure on the players to sound louder.. Poor players.


----------



## José Herring (Jan 23, 2020)

Whatever you did it sounds good. I'm seriously considering picking up a few patches now. 

Is there no horn a2?


----------

